# Syriac: vowels in the Estrangela script



## zaw

Hi,

I know that there is a system of dots used to represent vowels in the Nestorian script. In the Jacobite script there is a separate system that does not use dots but instead Greek vowels.

What about in the Estrangela script? How do you represent vowels in it?

Toda raba


----------



## Ali Smith

There are no vowels in the Estrangela script.


----------



## fdb

You can use either system with Estrangela.


----------



## Ali Smith

It seems I was mistaken. The vowel signs were invented later on, i.e. there was no such system back when the Estrangela scriot was in use. So, if someone wants to vocalize something written in Estrangela, the West Syriac (Jacobite) convention and the East Syriac (Nestorian) convention are equally valid.


----------



## S1234

What is the name of the mark written above ܘ to show that it is pronounced "o" rather than "u", as in ܢܥܘܠ (He will enter.) and is it written as a dot or a small line?


----------



## Ali Smith

S1234 said:


> What is the name of the mark written above ܘ to show that it is pronounced "o" rather than "u", as in ܢܥܘܠ (He will enter.) and is it written as a dot or a small line?


I don't know whether it's written as a dot or line but I believe it's called ܪܘܵܚܵܐ‎. The one written _above_ a ܘ is called ܪܒ݂ܵܨܵܐ‎.


----------



## fdb

Ali Smith said:


> There are no vowels in the Estrangela script.


There are lots of manuscripts in estrangela script with East-Syriac vowel signs.


----------

